# Fraska, Maid Of Rhine



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about a very young German girl, experiencing changes in the age of development. 

Oh Fraska, from rural land near valley 
of the Rhine ye be where 
thine birth came but six minus 
the score years ago 

Fraska, youth be in thine body 
of female emergent 
as by domination of temperament 
mounds on ye torso 
rupture in shape of bells 
to loudly resonate female glory 
in eyes of all that be of appreciation 

Locks a bullion straw grow 
repudiating nest of thine sexuality 
sacred guardian of entrance to 
fertility in thine womb

Fraska, country lass of nature 
as beauty like maidens of Rhine 
so long ago and myth 
be ye in thine radiance of energy 
transporting through trees and hills 
covered of soft ground under bare feet 
whilst tresses of gold descend upon 
ye who be nude as if robe of angels

Fraska, so much to discover 
of world around thou explores 
about yet novelty be 
above else in ye imagination 
strokes upon thine 
moist precious of roses 
in fantasy of night as 
animal growl leave ye 
oh, in desperate delight 

Fraska, bold with youth be ye 
in recklessness of age though 
fear ye storms of thine sexuality’s 
creation in those of converse gender
for it be averse to ye so tender 

Fraska, be it rage in root of male 
or effects on thee but dread be thine 
to cherish whilst ye wards off 
lust of thee for what at last awaits 
ye garden of femininity 

Fraska, oh beauty of black forest
yet thine years serve thee 
for in there lack 
time thou has for all


----------

